# Help



## Drywall guy (Sep 13, 2021)

Hey everyone! Sorry to bring my problems here but I don't know what else to do! I had a friend staying with me for a little while and I had to be a work at 3 a.m. one morning and when I returned home my wife pointed out that my friend put bloody underwear in with our laundry and later that night my wife and I started to have sex and there was blood on my junk, and she swears up and down nothing happened but I can't wrap my head around it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated 🙏!


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

Time to go into serious detective mode. Examine phones, place multiple VAR’s, the works. If you can afford a PI, even better. Don’t push the issue with your wife until you’ve gathered all intel possible.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Just what kind of "friend" are we talking about? There is an extremely short list of people I would allow to live with me. 

Obviously DNA tests are cheap. Run that dude's undies!


----------



## Drywall guy (Sep 13, 2021)

gr8ful1 said:


> Time to go into serious detective mode. Examine phones, place multiple VAR’s, the works. If you can afford a PI, even better. Don’t push the issue with your wife until you’ve gathered all intel possible.


Thanks


----------



## Drywall guy (Sep 13, 2021)

bobsmith said:


> Just what kind of "friend" are we talking about? There is an extremely short list of people I would allow to live with me.
> 
> Obviously DNA tests are cheap. Run that dude's undies!


Appreciate it! Obviously not the friend I thought he was!


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Drywall guy said:


> Appreciate it! Obviously not the friend I thought he was!


I'd worry less about that, and more about the one you are married to.....


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

So you let another man come live with you and your wife? Lol


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

Did you directly ask this guy what happened?


----------



## HappilyMarried1 (Jul 21, 2021)

Hey @Drywall guy a question when you and wife had relations did she tell you it was her time of the month? Also, how long ago did this occur? I would as others have said go into detective mode. Does this guy live close to you where they could meet when you are working nights? Best of luck!


----------



## Drywall guy (Sep 13, 2021)

re16 said:


> Did you directly ask this guy what happened?


I have not yet, I didn't want to jump to conclusions 


HappilyMarried1 said:


> Hey @Drywall guy a question when you and wife had relations did she tell you it was her time of the month? Also, how long ago did this occur? I would as others have said go into detective mode. Does this guy live close to you where they could meet when you are working nights? Best of luck!


She is pregnant so there's no chance she could be on her cycle and yes he doesn't live to far away


----------



## Drywall guy (Sep 13, 2021)

Evinrude58 said:


> So you let another man come live with you and your wife? Lol


Yeah I guess I dug my own grave on this one


----------



## Drywall guy (Sep 13, 2021)

bobsmith said:


> I'd worry less about that, and more about the one you are married to.....


Agreed 👍


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Honestly, I’ve never heard of a man having blood in his underwear. Surely he took it off before he had sex with her, if that’s what happened. Question: have you asked him what the hell is going on, and is he still staying with you? If not, did you boot him or the wife?


----------



## HappilyMarried1 (Jul 21, 2021)

@Drywall guy how far along is your wife? I know this sounds harsh but at some time I would get a DNA if you think it could fall into the time frame when your friend was there. Another question if as you say that he does not live very far from you why was he staying there anyway? Could it have been set up between your wife and him?


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

Did you inspect said bloody underwear before it was washed? Why would he put underwear in your laundry anyway?

To me it seems like the only scenario you are afraid of is what happened.

You might try the old tell her she is taking a polygraph and go to a parking lot 30 mins before the supposed exam (doesn't even need to actually be an exam), see if you get a parking lot confession...


----------



## Jay Bee (Jul 5, 2018)

Probably not a good thing to be bleeding down there while pregnant. Shouldn't she be going to the hospital to check on the baby?


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Why was he staying there if he has his own place? Your wife didn't know she bled on him, otherwise she wouldn't have complained about the bloody underwear. Suspicious.


----------



## Drywall guy (Sep 13, 2021)

manwithnoname said:


> Why was he staying there if he has his own place? Your wife didn't know she bled on him, otherwise she wouldn't have complained about the bloody underwear. Suspicious.


He got kicked out of his house and being a good person I felt like I could help him out but I guess that was the wrong way to handle that.


----------



## Drywall guy (Sep 13, 2021)

Jay Bee said:


> Probably not a good thing to be bleeding down there while pregnant. Shouldn't she be going to the hospital to check on the baby?


The baby is fine. We have been to a few doctors appointments since this Happened


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

Drywall guy said:


> He got kicked out of his house and being a good person I felt like I could help him out but I guess that was the wrong way to handle that.


did he get kicked out for his wife finding out he was ****ing your wife maybe?


----------



## Jay Bee (Jul 5, 2018)

Drywall guy said:


> The baby is fine. We have been to a few doctors appointments since this Happened


But was she worried about the baby when she started bleeding? Any normal woman would be scared something was wrong and concerned about miscarriage or pre-mature birth.


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

It's odd that she pointed out the bloody underwear instead of making them disappear.

She _must_ have known she was bleeding.

Is she purposely trying to get you to divorce her?

Could he have forced her & she's afraid to tell you?

This is just odd.

Is the blood on the front of the underwear or the back? Maybe _he's_ bleeding.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Noman said:


> It's odd that she pointed out the bloody underwear instead of making them disappear.
> 
> She _must_ have known she was bleeding.
> 
> ...


Agreed, this is a very odd circumstance with several pieces missing. He dropped the pregger thing later in the game. IDK what to think.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

If the purported POSOM went in dry, he could have torn her a bit, inside, and she bled.
Bled and did not know it.

It is too early to accuse the wife of cheating. 

If she discovered hIs bloody underwear, would it not make her think, how did this happen?

If she had screwed him, wouldn't she check herself, down there?

I see red flags, but not a bloody, stroking, smoking ****.
Not quite yet.

This whole deal would be very disturbing to me.

I would check with your 'friend', and ask him how he got blood in his underwear.

See if his excuse is plausible.

Maybe he has bleeding hemorrhoids.
Maybe he caught his **** in his zipper!

If he says, "_I don't know"_, yes, he may have screwed your wife.



_King Brian-_


----------



## Drywall guy (Sep 13, 2021)

uphillbattle said:


> did he get kicked out for his wife finding out he was ****ing your wife maybe?


No he doesn't have a wife, he was living with his parents and his dad kicked him out.


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

Drywall guy said:


> No he doesn't have a wife, he was living with his parents and his dad kicked him out.


@Drywall guy So where is the blood in the underwear, front or back?

I hope you preserved the evidence.

You might casually bring up the subject of rectal bleeding next time the two of you are having a beer.

Sorry, that's not really funny, but what have you found out?


----------

